# Houston area parks/fields to shoot targets?



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

I have a very old recurve bow. I had an archery place put a new bowstring on it. I've been shooting from short distances in my back yard.

Are there any County/State parks or fields in the Houston/Cypress/Spring/Klein area where I can practice shooting? There are a number of open fields around, but all of them are owned by someone.

I know I can go to a real archery range and pay to shoot, but for a twenty-minute practice session, I'd prefer an open field, etc. 

thanks, richg99

p.s. I;m in Far North Houston, near Spring.


----------



## Raptured (Jan 3, 2013)

George Bush Park used to have an area but I've not been there in years. Give them a call. It was next to American Shooting Center gun range. Or maybe give Precinct 4 and Precinct 5 Constables Office a call, their Parks Division may be some help.


----------



## tiberiuswade1 (Feb 21, 2015)

Try Buffalo field archery off Cullen, hi 6, close to Cullen Park. I have been member since it was 1st located on post oak(before development)

13155 Clay Rd, Houston, TX 77084

http://www.buffalofield.org/

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

I found one in Tomball. Thanks


----------

